# Manager charging $1 to change shift at restaurant. Money goes to...



## jjax42 (2 Jul 2011)

My manager started charging $1 to change shifts at a restaurant. Money goes to the employee Christmas fund. Is this illegal? If so what law does it break? It bothers me and I want to complain but I do not know if I have any legal grounds. 

Thank you for your input. Sincerely!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jul 2011)

This is an Irish site. The law, custom and practice would be different.

Brendan


----------

